# Pinky baby mouse



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I should wait till my Rhom is what size before give him a pinky baby mouse ?


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

Pinky mice arn't very big so your p's should be ok. I fed my 6 rbp's a pinky mouse when they were about 2 inches. Go for it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

VOYAGERXP said:


> Pinky mice arn't very big so your p's should be ok. I fed my 6 rbp's a pinky mouse when they were about 2 inches. Go for it.


 Feeding a Rhom a pinky isnt the same as feeding a shoal of Pygos. Most and majority of Rhoms usually are hesitant to eat and will def eat at their own convenience. Unless you have a ferocious Rhom and eat in an instant, I would say go for it. Try and study their eatting patterns to see if they would devour in an instant or just have it sitting. You really dont want a pinkyt to stay in the tank and die from drowning.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Just like the Rhom man said!!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Stop feeding it for 3-4 days then introduce the little mice...the key for success...







!


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

He is only 3½ inch. so that's why I'm not sure !!

If I dont feed him for like 3 days, he can eat a jumbo earthworm in like 2 hours.
I try to give him ½ of the jumbo earthworn every day.

So the mouce is to big don't think so ???


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

since i have a 4in rhom i would think a pink mouse is too big for mine....if u think about it, how big is the mouse compared to the fish? If it's as big as the rhom, theres no way something can eat something else as big as it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What size is your rhom?

An lfs closeby feeds their 1" redbellies pinky mice (I noticed a tiny mouse skeleton when I visited the store last week), but they currently have 7 in a tank, and it's a lot easier for such small fish to rip up a pinky when they have some help from their tank mates...


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

So at what size do you think he can eat a pinky baby mouce by itseft ?









How much time should I wait !!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You forgot to mention how large your rhom is - I guess they'll be able to take care of pinkies from about 3" up (not sure, tho: I never fed pinkies to my p's).


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> You forgot to mention how large your rhom is - I guess they'll be able to take care of pinkies from about 3" up (not sure, tho: I never fed pinkies to my p's).


 At only 3 inch ?? he his almost 4 inch now !! (rhom)


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Blackdude said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot to mention how large your rhom is - I guess they'll be able to take care of pinkies from about 3" up (not sure, tho: I never fed pinkies to my p's).
> ...


At that size he will kill the pinky and eat half of it or so...remove the leftovers so it won´t mess your tank...







!


----------

